# Hope, Emergency surgery yesterday/picture warning



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Those of you that remember Hope and all she has been through and saw her at the Specialty, thought you would want to hear about her. 
Hope had ulcerated eyes and that were a mess when we first rescued her. The left eye has been and on and off battle since then with dry eye and ulcerating. Last Wednesday she started leaking some pus from the eye and I took her to the vet. It was ulcerated and I got a lot of meds to hopefully help it once again. Yesterday morning when I woke up and looked at her I knew it had probably ruptured and would need surgery. Hope has been in tremedous pain, as you can all imagine. Am sure it felt like she had a log in her eye. So she had to had the eye removed and my vet came in on her day off to do the surgery. She said the eye was just rotten from the back side out and no way to tell it was so bad. 
Poor little Hope did not like being at the vets again and now has to have the dreaded cone head. She is doing O.K., but we have to keep her on pain meds and hand feed and give her water. She just cant manage it with the cone on and not being so strong and no teeth to begin with. She has to wear it for 10 more days.
I am sending the picture and hope that no one views it that gets upset. She will do much better now that the eye is gone and not casuing her the awful pain she has endured for the past week at least. 
She is so tough that the only way she showed it was to bow her head and tail and I thought it was her back causing that. Wwish they could talk.
This Wee Beast put the fear into the gals at the vets office, even in her weakest state. LOL 
She didnt sleeep well last night and had me awake most of the night since she sleeps by my head. I think we have the pain under control with the meds now and hopefully she sleeps tonight.
This morning she actually ate a fair meal and thats the first in 4 days. I knew when she stopped eating in Thrursday that we had a big problem. She lives to eat now.
So here is the girl with her missing eye and cone on. I will send updates as the progresses. 
Hope says to tell all her Auntee's that she will return to her former self and then watch out.


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

oh my goodness! Poor little Hope. What a fitting name! She is an inspiration. Thank you for being her savior! You are Hope's angel! Praying for that little girl!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

So very very sad, but I hope she's on her way out of her pain and infections and to the road of happiness with a forever home soon. Hugs to you, Edie xoxo


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Oh poor sweet girl......I hope she recovers and I pray that she gets better and better each and every day. 
Jenna


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh, my goodness, Edie. My first thought that came to mind, is how blessed darling Hope is to have you there ... to help her through all she has already endured and is going through now. I'm sure she feels your comfort and love.

Looking at Hope's picture makes me wish that I could give her some gentle cuddles ... and, kiss her sweet head. 

Several years ago, I came down with a freakish case of orbital and facial celulitis on the left side of my face ( due to an obstructed tear duct ... which needed surgery after that) The celulitis was life threatening because the infection was so close to the brain. With that, I learned how serious eye problems can be if an infection occurs and gets out of control so fast. I'm thinking that is why Hope is blessed that the doctors were able to help her before things became even worse. And, of course, that you knew when she needed help. Hope is sooooo blessed to have you in her life.

I am like you, Edie ... I often wish our fluffs could talk when they are not feeling well or feeling discomfort. I do seem to pick up whenever Snowball is not feeling up to par ... but, I still get concerned when he can't talk to me and tell me where he hurts, or why he looks as though he is feeling some kind of discomfort. 

I will say prayers for sweet Hope that she heals quickly. Thank God, Edie, that she is in your care. And, thank God, for you. :tender:

Hugs and Love to both you and Hope.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Aww poor sweet baby,made me cry, I just want to go to her and hug and kiss her sweet face and make her pain go away...


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Edie -- Hope is so special to so many of us and she has been through so much -- more than any one little soul should have had to endure. She's so lucky to have you.

Sending prayers that she will feel better soon. My heart breaks for all the pain she has had in her life.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

God bless you for taking such good care of Hope...I have a good feeling that she will start to feel much better ...Bless her heart


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

She is one tough little cookie, for having endured what she already has. Bless you, Edie, for caring for her the way you have. She (and you) are lucky to have one another. Bonnie and I send loving thoughts for a quick and painless (or as much as possible) recovery.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Aww, Hope is a fighter! Don't dogs just amaze you sometimes? I am always amazed and in awe of what my little Lola can go through, and still keep on ticking. You go Hope! You are one tough cookie!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Poor sweet little Hope. She has been through so much. Bless you for giving her such good care and bless her for being such a brave little trooper. I hope that she heals quickly and is back to her spunky self soon. I will keep you both in my prayers.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Pepper and Squeegee send their hugs and pink puppy kisses for Hope to get all well and healthy very, very soon.


----------



## DiamondsDad (Jul 14, 2011)

I pray that Hope will feel better soon. Poor little girl, having to go through such a thing, but she is lucky she has such a caring human to help her. Diamond has gone to play groups with a Maltese with only one eye, Coco. Coco has great fun and doesn't seem set back one bit. Of course, dogs don't feel sorry for themselves and the other dogs don't treat Coco any differently. I am sure with your help Coco will be feeling better soon and living a good life.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Edie.:smcry: I had hoped so much that the pain in Hope's life was finally over (of course, I can recall that she can be a little pain in the butt herself sometimes AKA Ms. Feisty) after all she went through. Gosh it seems like eons ago that we all cheered her on, prayed for her, donated to her and were amazed at the spunk she had in her and the ability to make it through, against all odds. And now she's once again being tested. 

You are such a great mom to her and through her ordeals you have given her life as though you were her birth mom in human terms, selflessly, intuitively and getting into mom mode to make your little one better -- thank you a million times, Edie :smootch: We're all once again sending all our love and prayers to her for a pain-free recovery and life. We know she'll adapt to having just one eye after she's adapted to all the horrors that were in her life. Her name is so completely perfect for her. I only wish I could have seen her at the Rescue Parade. One of these days I know I will. :thumbsup:

Hope you both get some sleep tonight. Sweet dreams. :wub:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Sweet Hope, I hopes she makes a quick recovery. She is an inspiration to us all.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Oh precious Hope, we're sending positive thoughts for a brighter tomorrow.


----------



## DiamondsDad (Jul 14, 2011)

DiamondsDad said:


> I pray that Hope will feel better soon. Poor little girl, having to go through such a thing, but she is lucky she has such a caring human to help her. Diamond has gone to play groups with a Maltese with only one eye, Coco. Coco has great fun and doesn't seem set back one bit. Of course, dogs don't feel sorry for themselves and the other dogs don't treat Coco any differently. I am sure with your help Coco will be feeling better soon and living a good life.


Sorry, I meant to say Hope* will be feeling better soon.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Hey Sista!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Sorry Auntie Edie. LBB is a dork. Hope is my hero. Tell her I love her.

Now, can LBB move in with you guys? Let me know your thoughts.

All my love to you, and Hope.

Joplin


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I was thinking about LBB. He and Hope will make a good pair. Can you imagine. I mean, from what Edie has said, Hope sounds like she can be a real bitch sometimes. She's keep LBB in line.

Seriously, Edie, I am so sorry to hear about yet another set back for our dear little Hope. To echo so many others, she is so lucky to have you as her caregiver & mommie.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

What a brave little girl Hope is. Its sad to know that she was in pain but I'm glad that she will be feeling better soon. Thank you for the huge heart you have in caring for her and all the other rescues.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

How's Hope doing today? Just breaks my hear to see her go through this. I know she's going to find someone special.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Oh my goodness bless her heart. My heart is breaking for all the pain that poor little girl was in. Thank you for taking such good care of her-- you're her angel.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks for all the love and prayers that have been sent Hope's and My way. It is privilege to care for Hope and a challenge. Today she is doing much better and has started eating with a little more appetitie. She can not eat with the cone on, so she and I are a mess by the time I finish hand feeding her her canned food, I have tried boiled chicken breast , chopped up, but she turns her nose up. Hope has no front teeth and few back one (thank god) so with her tongue hanging out its difficult for her to get food into her mouth even when she eats by herself out of a bowl. I can hold a small water dish up to her though and she can drink that way at least. 
Now that Hope has had another Vet event she is reminded that anything touching her body could cause pain. I am back to picking her up with baby blankets and still she is flying at me in attack mode. LOL She is definately getting better fast. How she can be so full of life and fight after all she has been through and we know she has to be old, but she fights for life.
Keep your good thoughts and prayers coming.
Oh and LBB you would hate Hope, she would tip you over and scare you to death, like she does all the boys in this house. 
The boys have been running and playing in the morning since Hope has been out of service. She always puts a stop to their play otherwise. 
Will keep you all informed as she progresses.
Hugs,Edie


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

((((Hope)))) Gentle hugs to you sweet baby. I have a bearded collie mix named Eli who lost an eye to glucoma. Having that eye removed gave him his life back as he was no longer in pain. He manages beautifully with one eye and rocks the hairdo with one side long, covering the hollow socket. My prayers will be with Hope as she recovers.


----------



## Barb and the boys (Oct 26, 2007)

Sending prayers for Hope's speedy recovery.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

God bless you beautiful girl.
xoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

aww.. what a sweetheart... I hope Hope is feelin better...:wub:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

oh edie thank u so much for all u do , and for so much care u have given hope , i think hope has proven that she definitely has a purpose here on earth and she is definitely a trooper.. god bless her and hoping she recovers quickly.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

The amazing Hope. What a little fighter that sweet girl is. Edie you are Hope's angel. I feel awful that she has had to go through so much, but she finally has love to heal her wounds. Get well soon beautiful Hope. We are all chearing you on!!


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

Im so sorry for everything Hope and you are going through i feel your pain and oh her name is truly an inspiration when i read what your going through i just needed to ask God to give Hope and you strength and love to get through it all :wub: God Bless her :wub:


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

She couldn't have a better name than Hope! She is just such a strong little girl (character and all!) with a desire to fight! Edie, thanks so much for all the endless love you give her and all the fluffs that need you! xoxo


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Hope is why we all vote...

Our Boston Terrier lost an eye to a german shepherd and she did really well too. We tried to save it but she kept getting pressure behind it and she had so much pain... She did really well w/o it,it's surprising...


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Poor baby...I pray she will be feeling better soon.


----------



## dkolack (Nov 24, 2008)

sending love and patience and hopefully some relief to Hope and Edie. She looks like she could be a cousin of Queso's. Hope will always have a special place in our heart, the wee beastie


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:Waiting: How's Hope?


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Thinking of you Hope and praying that you are feeling better soon.


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Sending healing thoughts your way, Hope! I like the idea of a side hair do! You will start a new trend in the Maltese world. Big hug to you Edie, my friend. I'm sure you are exhausted, I'm sure she will get well soon.


----------

